# Curious as to what this is.



## Elect-Rick (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

That looks like a thing....:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll bet it is a capacitor


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks to me like a adjustable coil. Just a guess.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

a voltage divider?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Are all the studs shorted on top?


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think it's an adjustable load by adding/removing the shorting bars.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Definitely made of porcelain/ceramic or some material to take a lot of heat.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Heating coils.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it's a stage lighting dimmer.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

from a spot welder?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Can you post up a picture of the top (studs) please?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> I'll bet it is a capacitor


Then, I will have to say resistor.
Adjustable or variable resistor.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like a motorbike clutch assembly.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

looks like part of a rotary selector switch


----------



## barnjunie (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like a tap changer.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its a dealie.......for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Its a dealie.......for sure:thumbsup:


Or as one of my old bosses used to say, it's a _*gizmatchie*_. :laughing:

Not to be confused with the _*gozsinta*_. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Or as one of my old bosses used to say, it's a _*gizmatchie*_. :laughing:
> 
> Not to be confused with the _*gozsinta*_. :whistling2::laughing:


Have you seen the aftermath of mixing up your *gizmatchies* and your _*gozsintas *_?


Its not pretty:no::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Have you seen the aftermath of mixing up your *gizmatchies* and your _*gozsintas *_?
> 
> 
> Its not pretty:no::laughing:


 Yeah, it's called a *comesoutta*.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

u fill that up with amps, its like a battery


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Moonshot180 said:


> u fill that up with amps, its like a battery


 If you use the right sized conduit you can fill it with watts too! :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

and...if you UPSIZE that conduit...you can flow ungodly amounts of ampsss wit watts! haha

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/splain-one-me-lucy-95553/ cletis?? lol


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

You do realize that the horse died a horrible, agonizing death but we will continue to beat it unmercifully right? LOL :hammer:


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

good point!


----------

